
Swift Gradient in 4 lines of code - atriana26
https://medium.com/@adriano_87556/swift-gradient-in-4-lines-of-code-6f81809da741
======
happytoexplain
Pretty misleading title. This isn't a bit of graphical code golf using Swift.
It's a single call to a gradient API, and even that is independent of Swift.

------
w0mbat
Well yeah, it’s a few Core Graphics calls, just like it has been from
Objective C since OS X was born. This is something CG has built-in, not a
feature of Swift.

